# Glis glis - can they be kept?



## Nix- (Aug 5, 2010)

Can you keep wild caught glis glis legally in the uk? 
I have recently moved to bucks and discovered the pain in the butt that is glis glis! 
We caught 2 in the last week or so and had them taken away by the exterminators, but I was wondering could you keep them as a pet? 
We are now on Gary mark lll in the live catch trap and I'm a little sad to think he's off to be killed too if I tell the landlord we've caught another one!! 
Any advise / help appreciated! 
Thanks


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I will go through the legislation when I'm back at work tomorrow. You cannot legally trap them, however, unless you are working under licence. The link below has the relevant details.
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...gcnB_G-wlwbZwqwGQ&sig2=Csj_aS7t4JhRnqeVT-6Gwg


----------



## Nix- (Aug 5, 2010)

ian14 said:


> I will go through the legislation when I'm back at work tomorrow. You cannot legally trap them, however, unless you are working under licence. The link below has the relevant details.
> http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...gcnB_G-wlwbZwqwGQ&sig2=Csj_aS7t4JhRnqeVT-6Gwg


Thanks 
the traps were left by the exterminators so think they should be ok, we aren't trapping them by ourselves in that respect. We've just been told to get the landlord to call whenever we catch one. But I heard they take them away to kill them not release them away from houses or in woodland


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

If trapped, they must be killed, not released. The only thing you can do is release them yourself in a suitable location, but don't tell anyone!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Loderuna said:


> If trapped, they must be killed, not released. The only thing you can do is release them yourself in a suitable location, but don't tell anyone!


You cannot legally release them.
It's been rather busy at work of late, thanks to wannabe teenage gangsters shooting each other, so I haven't had time to go through the legislation yet.


----------



## aardvark28 (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes, it is legal to keep and breed them if legally obtained. As rightly pointed-out by others, they cannot legally be released once trapped and are supposed to be humanely dispatched by a registered pest control officer. As a non-native species they are subject to the same ruling as other non-native species i.e. their release to the wild is prohibited (notwithstanding the fact that there is the established population in a rather small triangle centred around Tring). Until relatively recently there were a good number of breeders but this has diminished substantially in the past 4-6 years.


----------



## aquajird (Oct 27, 2010)

I wouldn't mind betting your pest operative sells them on to butchers. They are eaten at very posh banquets and cost in excess of £100 each


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

aquajird said:


> I wouldn't mind betting your pest operative sells them on to butchers. They are eaten at very posh banquets and cost in excess of £100 each


----------

